

Fish: Can a command-line shell be Mac-like? - SnowLprd
http://hackercodex.com/guide/install-fish-shell-mac-ubuntu/

======
SnowLprd
Feel free to ask any Fish-related questions, either here or on Hacker Codex.
:^)

